# Breakfast Sausage



## Recon1 (May 15, 2019)

Trying to make a breakfast sausage.  The recipe I tried had too much sage in it.  It had 3 teaspoons of sage for 2 pounds of ground pork butt.  But it was missing that "sausage" taste I was looking for.  The spices used were thyme, brown sugar, kosher salt, crushed fennel seeds, red pepper flakes, black pepper, garlic powder, and smoked paprika.  Kinda looking for a recipe that tastes like Swaggerty hot sausage.  What spices am I missing?  I don't know enough to "adjust" as most recipes call for.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tx smoker (May 15, 2019)

Here is a great recipe for breakfast sausage. I went through a ton of different things before dialing this one in. Not sure about the Swaggerty sausage as I've never heard of it. You could amp this up with a 1/4 t of black pepper per pound or perhaps 1/8 t of Cayenne, or just some additional red pepper that's in the recipe already. We just love the balance of this and truly enjoy it. I do also have a recipe for spicy Italian sausage but I'm afraid that wouldn't make the flavor profile you're looking for in a breakfast sausage. Look this over and let me know if you have any questions. It's a tried and true recipe and I bet we could make it work for you with just a minor tweak or two.

 16 ounces ground pork
 1 teaspoon salt
 ½ teaspoon Garlic powder
 ½ teaspoon dried parsley
 ½ teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper
 ½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
 ¼ teaspoon ground coriander
 ¼ teaspoon Accent 
 ¼ teaspoon Oregano
 ¼ teaspoon onion powder

Robert


----------



## smokininthegarden (May 15, 2019)

Recon1

That recipe sounds more like an Italian sausage recipe with some sage thrown in. Not what I would call
a breakfast sausage either. This might work for you.

2# ground pork butt
2 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp rubbed sage
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tsp ground thyme 
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp ground red pepper (optional)
2 tbl maple syrup

Cal


----------



## Jonok (May 15, 2019)

Don't know about the smoked paprika...
Our go-to family fresh sausage for making B&G: pork butt (or deer burger with 30% pork fat) and smoked bacon ends (if the local IGA has any)  ground up together,  sage, white pepper, maple sugar, whole fennel, cayenne, marjoram and ground clove. Fresh sage is much better if you've got some.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 15, 2019)

Here are 3 of my go-to's for b'fast sausage.  Adjust to your liking.

SAGE
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage (or more)
1/4 teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme (or more)
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
1/4 teaspoon coriander
1/4 teaspoon msg (such as Accent flavor enhancer)
HOT
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or more)
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage
1/4 teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (or more)
1/4 teaspoon coriander
1/4 teaspoon msg (such as Accent)
MAPLE
16 ounces ground pork
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon msg (such as Accent)
1/4 teaspoon coriander


----------



## tx smoker (May 15, 2019)

_"That recipe sounds more like an Italian sausage recipe with some sage thrown in. "_

With all due respect, that is absolutely not an Italian sausage and there is no sage in it whatsoever. I have no idea where you came up with that one. This is the quintessential breakfast sausage and every person that has tried it agrees and loves the stuff.

Perplexed,
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2019)

Robert , I thought same as you , but I think he is talking to the op .


----------



## smokininthegarden (May 15, 2019)

Yes, I was replying to Recon1


----------



## tx smoker (May 15, 2019)

_"Yes, I was replying to Recon1"_

I that case, my sincere apologies. Your post was right after mine and I thought you were referencing my recipe.

OOPS!!
Robert


----------



## chopsaw (May 15, 2019)

Recon1 said:


> What spices am I missing?



Not many ,,, I think you're adding too much . For me breakfast sausage is salt , black pepper and sage for regular , then the same with red pepper flakes for hot . Never had Swaggerty  so not sure how that compares .
This is Pop's family recipe ,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fassetts-breakfast-sausage-seasoning.83939/
read thru that , but take note of post #4 .


----------



## indaswamp (May 15, 2019)

Recon1, add coriander as others above me have mentioned....
I use 12g sage per 25lbs. of meat. Using weight in grams is preferred for measuring a strong herb like sage. You can pick a gram scale up on Amazon for about $10 bucks that will weigh in 0.01g up to 500g. This is plenty accurate enough for all home sausage making needs....


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2019)

Some good sounding recipes here. Fennel is THE flavoring Spice in Italian sausage. Add it to any other and your Taste Buds will always tell you, " Momma Mia, That's Italian! " Below is a good, full flavored, Breakfast Sausage I like...JJ

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/diggingdogfarms-plump-perky-breakfast-sausage.119430/


----------



## Recon1 (May 16, 2019)

Here's the recipe I used: https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/ba-breakfast-sausage  I used 2 pounds of ground pork and modified the sage as I used dried sage.  I see a few using coriander and Accent or MSG.  Does the MSG change the flavor profile that much?  I have that.  I can see that I need to drop the fennel.  And my conversion from fresh to dried sage was way off.  It will be awhile before I try this again.  I'm going to try to make a cheddar brat with the rest of the pork.  This will be my first attempt with making links.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Recon1 (May 16, 2019)

Thanks!  That will come in handy.  Right now I can't find savory and mace in this town.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2019)

The Spice House


----------



## talan64 (May 16, 2019)

Here's the recipe I use, which is a culmination of multiple recipes, just taking the "best" of the best. It is NOT a hot breakfast sausage by any means:

4lb Pork butt
1 1/2 tbl Salt
2 1/2 Tsp Dry sage
1 tsp marjoram
1 tsp black pepper
2 tsp Red Pepper flake (adjust to taste)
1 tsp Ground Mustard
1/3 c Maple syrup.

Grind pork butt with coarse blade
Add spice mix
Grind with fine blade
add maple syrup and mix (you will need your hands).

I vacuum seal enough for 2 omelets in each bag, flattened out for quick defrosting.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 16, 2019)

Does MSG make a big difference? Not really but yes it does. Let's say, you and I make your favorite recipe. I add MSG and you don't. Next we have our families taste them both. Although no one will be able to put their finger on it, Everybody will tell you My dish is better.
I tested this with my crew. I mixed S & P, only, into 2 pounds of Ground Beef. I split the batch then added 1 teaspoon MSG to half. I then made Sliders, seared on a CI griddle. Each had one slider, plain, one With and one Without MSG. It was unanimous, the Slider with MSG was just Better. It tasted Beefier and more full flavored. 
Glutamate is a naturally occurring Amino Acid. Our bodies naturally crave it not only because it contributes to Protein Building but it Tastes Good! Our very first taste of Glutamate is at Mother's Breast, or drinking any Milk for that matter, and we are Hooked. A thousand generations of Italians have been boosting Glutamate in food for centuries. Pasta with Garlic and Extra Virginia Olive Oil tastes great. Add cooked Tomatoes, high Glutamate, and it taste Better. Add 2 year Aged Parmaggiano Reggiano, SUPER high in Glutamate and the Flavor Explodes!!!...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (May 16, 2019)

^^^^^^wish I could double like that post chef jj.....


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Some good sounding recipes here. Fennel is THE flavoring Spice in Italian sausage. Add it to any other and your Taste Buds will always tell you, " Momma Mia, That's Italian! " Below is a good, full flavored, Breakfast Sausage I like...JJ
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/diggingdogfarms-plump-perky-breakfast-sausage.119430/



Don't forget anise!


----------



## Recon1 (May 17, 2019)

Well, I tried 5GRILLZNTN's sage recipe.  A LOT better than the recipe I tried.  But I'm still missing that sausage "bite" you get from say, like a store brand.  Would black pepper add the taste I'm looking for?  I don't want to change 5GRILLZNTN'S recipe as it taste pretty good as is, just trying to figure out what to add to it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2019)

Try it. 1/4tsp Black Pepper per pound is really light. I use 1tsp per pound in any Ground meat, Hamburgers, Meatloaf, Sausage, Meatballs, Etc. White Pepper is a great option. Has a Bite but not like the Heat of Cayenne...JJ
.


----------



## Recon1 (May 18, 2019)

More black pepper is what it needed.  I took a patty and ground it up with more pepper.  Now it had the flavor I was looking for.  I bet it tastes even better when I mix it up and then cook the sausage.


----------



## smokininthegarden (May 18, 2019)

Hi Recon1
Geez, I hope nobody yells at me this time. Anyways, don’t be afraid to change a recipe, or add/delete any spice. In this hobby you, and or your family are the only ones you need to satisfy.
It sounds like you are on the right track to figuring that out so have fun and enjoy yourself that is the name of the game.

Cal


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 18, 2019)

smokininthegarden said:


> Hi Recon1
> Geez, I hope nobody yells at me this time. Anyways, don’t be afraid to change a recipe,
> or add/delete any spice. In this hobby you, or your family are the only ones you need to satisfy.
> So it’s pretty much anything goes, have fun and enjoy yourself that is the name of the game.
> ...




You are absolutely correct! spice your sausage the way YOU like it, don't let anyone tell you otherwise. 

Spice charts are simply someone else's idea as to what is the correct amount. 

Experiment,  enjoy. 

Don't ever let anyone tell you how your sausage should taste!


----------



## Biggy1 (Jun 9, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Here is a great recipe for breakfast sausage. I went through a ton of different things before dialing this one in. Not sure about the Swaggerty sausage as I've never heard of it. You could amp this up with a 1/4 t of black pepper per pound or perhaps 1/8 t of Cayenne, or just some additional red pepper that's in the recipe already. We just love the balance of this and truly enjoy it. I do also have a recipe for spicy Italian sausage but I'm afraid that wouldn't make the flavor profile you're looking for in a breakfast sausage. Look this over and let me know if you have any questions. It's a tried and true recipe and I bet we could make it work for you with just a minor tweak or two.
> 
> 16 ounces ground pork
> 1 teaspoon salt
> ...


Can I add cure#1 and msg to this recipe?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2019)

Accent is MSG. A scant 1/4tsp per pound Cure #1 (1tsp/5 pounds) can be added but the meat will remain pink with a Country  Sausage hammy flavor...JJ


----------



## Biggy1 (Jun 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Accent is MSG. A scant 1/4tsp per pound Cure #1 (1tsp/5 pounds) can be added but the meat will remain pink with a Country  Sausage hammy flavor...JJ


Thanks Chef J.J.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2019)

_"Can I add cure#1 and msg to this recipe?"_

Chef JJ has already responded about Accent and MSG so I won't go into that. He has it well covered 

As for the cure $1, certainly you can add it but what would be the point? Unless you're planning to smoke the sausage low and slow, which is not typical for breakfast sausage, I see no reason to add it. Make no mistake about it though, I'm not the least bit adverse to doing something that is out of the ordinary. I'm just curious....

Perplexed in Lago,
Robert


----------



## Biggy1 (Jun 9, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"Can I add cure#1 and msg to this recipe?"_
> 
> Chef JJ has already responded about Accent and MSG so I won't go into that. He has it well covered
> 
> ...


I was just asking in case I decided to smoke breakfast sausage links.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jun 9, 2019)

Biggy1
There is no reason why you can’t add cure or msg to your breakfast sausage.
There are more benefits to adding the cure than just allowing you to smoke
the sausage. MSG, obviously will aid in the overall flavor of the sausage while
the cure will not only change the texture of the sausage but aid in how long the
links will last in the fridge.

I always add cure and MSG to any link sausage I make. The only time I don’t
is if I am making a fresh, bulk sausage that I will cook and use that day or in the next couple of days.

Cal


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2019)

I add cure 1 to all my bratwurst and polish . I'll smoke some of the polish , but also leave some for grilling .


----------



## Biggy1 (Jun 9, 2019)

smokininthegarden said:


> Biggy1
> There is no reason why you can’t add cure or msg to your breakfast sausage.
> There are more benefits to adding the cure than just allowing you to smoke
> the sausage. MSG, obviously will aid in the overall flavor of the sausage while
> ...


Thanks a lot Smokininthegarden I really appreciate it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2019)

I too make 1 batch of Kielbasa, with Cure, Smoke half and Grill or Simmer half with Sauerkraut. The fresh stay pink and you will explaining that they are, in fact, fully cooked, but the Flavor is great...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> he fresh stay pink and you will explaining that they are, in fact, fully cooked, but the Flavor is great...JJ


Pic of some grilled polish , then baked in a pretzel .


----------



## fullborebbq (Jun 12, 2019)

Recon1 said:


> Here's the recipe I used: https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/ba-breakfast-sausage  I used 2 pounds of ground pork and modified the sage as I used dried sage.  I see a few using coriander and Accent or MSG.  Does the MSG change the flavor profile that much?  I have that.  I can see that I need to drop the fennel.  And my conversion from fresh to dried sage was way off.  It will be awhile before I try this again.  I'm going to try to make a cheddar brat with the rest of the pork.  This will be my first attempt with making links.



That recipe from BA was my starting point as well. Adjust to taste. I will be trying some of the others suggestions posted as you just can't tell what it will tast like from a recipe.


----------



## lmmcmi (Mar 22, 2020)

Recon1 said:


> Trying to make a breakfast sausage.  The recipe I tried had too much sage in it.  It had 3 teaspoons of sage for 2 pounds of ground pork butt.  But it was missing that "sausage" taste I was looking for.  The spices used were thyme, brown sugar, kosher salt, crushed fennel seeds, red pepper flakes, black pepper, garlic powder, and smoked paprika.  Kinda looking for a recipe that tastes like Swaggerty hot sausage.  What spices am I missing?  I don't know enough to "adjust" as most recipes call for.  Any help would be appreciated.





Recon1 said:


> Trying to make a breakfast sausage.  The recipe I tried had too much sage in it.  It had 3 teaspoons of sage for 2 pounds of ground pork butt.  But it was missing that "sausage" taste I was looking for.  The spices used were thyme, brown sugar, kosher salt, crushed fennel seeds, red pepper flakes, black pepper, garlic powder, and smoked paprika.  Kinda looking for a recipe that tastes like Swaggerty hot sausage.  What spices am I missing?  I don't know enough to "adjust" as most recipes call for.  Any help would be appreciated.


Swaggerty is So good!  I’ve been making Bruce Aidell’s Iowa Farm for a long time, but it’s very bland compared to Swaggerty’s. I cooked an 8 pack of their patties this morning and just let the sausage taste sit in my palette to evaluate. It’s not hot per so but very flavorful and very aromatic. I decided I was tasting a lot of thyme and something else that grabs ... either ginger or nutmeg. I plan to experiment!


----------



## Recon1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Forgot all about this thread.  And yes, thyme was the flavor that was missing.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Mar 26, 2020)

Here are some sausage recipes I ran across several years ago.  They were represented as Jimmy Dean clones.  I've not tried them as I've realized I'd rather eat sausage than make it.  Maybe they will at least provide some food for thought.

Sage
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon coriander
1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent flavor enhancer)

Hot
16 ounces ground pork
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon coriander
1/4 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent)

Maple
16 ounces ground pork
3 tablespoons maple flavored syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon MSG (such as Accent)
1/4 teaspoon coriander
Combine all ingredients for the flavor of your choice in a medium bowl. Form the sausage into patties and cook in a skillet over medium heat until brown. Makes 1 pound of sausage.


----------

